# BFME II Installation Error - EnglishAudio.big



## H E R M E S (Apr 19, 2008)

When i try to install The Battle For Middle Earth II, it gets to 6% on the first disc before an error comes up:

'Unable to copy E:EnglishAudio.big from the media'

along the lines of that...

I have previously had the game installed, and it caused no problems, however i got a new computer and since have not been able to install it due to the aforementioned error...

Help!

*Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP 2002 Service Pack 2

1.99 GHZ, 2.00 Gb RAM

Direct X 10*


----------



## H E R M E S (Apr 19, 2008)

>bump


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi H E R M E S and welcome to TSF,

Create a Folder on the HDD and name it Flatfile. Copy the contents of the DVD to that folder and try to install again.
Also make sure the DVD isn't scratched or has dirt marks on it.

Also try not to bump a thread after 2hrs sometimes it can take longer than a day to be replied to, As we are all helping out for free.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Hermes. 

That error message suggests that the disk might be damaged or the data corrupt. Check the disk for scratches or other signs of damage. 

You could try copying the contents of the disk to your computer and trying to install it that way. 

If possible, try the disk on a different computer.

EDIT: Karlos beat me to it :laugh:


----------



## H E R M E S (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Karlos and Jack, I'll try that...

thank you for replying and for the welcome, and sorry for bumping it, i was just really desperate for a reply


----------



## H E R M E S (Apr 19, 2008)

Nah, still didn't work, must be because my disc is scratched

thanks for the help anyway guys...


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Some PC stores have disc cleaning equipment that buffs the top layer of the disc which removes the scratches.
If you live in Australia, Video EZY and Blockbuster have the same cleaning equipment.


----------



## lokasenelaire (Jun 12, 2010)

hey hey i know what to do, and i think im the only one who does, listen, yu have to, first open de the files of the cd1 of the games and copy them on any file you want, it will come up the english audio error you just continue excepting it, the you copy just the englishaudio.big on the desktop from the cd, its on a file called lang, you just copi the englishaudio.big, then you move it to the folder lang on the folder where the cd files are, chek thel folder lang first, it shuld be empty, then, when you move englishaudio.big to the folder, you double click on the autorun, and it will start the instalation with the folder and not with the cd, and how its already in the pc and not in the cd, you wont have a problem, and continue normaly with the instalation, when he ask you for the cd 2, just put it normaly, and thats it, certified by me y proved


----------



## nicktheking (Dec 22, 2014)

Working solution with win7 64 bit

Step 1: Create a file on your desktop named bfme2... (Or any of your choosing)

Step 2: Go to my computer , right click on the game disk and select open (or explore)

Step 3: copy all content to the folder you created on your desktop

Step 4: when a window tells you that englishaudio.big cant be read or something like that just press skip.

Step 5: find a friend who has the gme. Go to the folder named "lang" and copy/paste englishaudio.big in the lang folder thats in the file you created on your desktop

Step 7: go to the folder you created on your desktop (bfme2) and right click on autorun.exe to run as administrator.....

Step 8: Install the game

Step 9: enjoy!

Ps: i will post a link with englishaudio.big if i have request... I looked everywhere for a solution and every time people said oh its dead oh your dvd is dead ... Buy a new one .... 
No i dont buy games twice !!!! So i found this solution ... I hope it helps people that will have this problem with a now old game ....... But still very nice ...


If you get error or game crashes before it starts it has nothing to do with this .... Check bfme2 win7 fix on google... It has something to do with option.ini.... The solution is easy to find....


----------



## nicktheking (Dec 22, 2014)

lokasenelaire said:


> hey hey i know what to do, and i think im the only one who does, listen, yu have to, first open de the files of the cd1 of the games and copy them on any file you want, it will come up the english audio error you just continue excepting it, the you copy just the englishaudio.big on the desktop from the cd, its on a file called lang, you just copi the englishaudio.big, then you move it to the folder lang on the folder where the cd files are, chek thel folder lang first, it shuld be empty, then, when you move englishaudio.big to the folder, you double click on the autorun, and it will start the instalation with the folder and not with the cd, and how its already in the pc and not in the cd, you wont have a problem, and continue normaly with the instalation, when he ask you for the cd 2, just put it normaly, and thats it, certified by me y proved


The problem with this is when your dvd is scratched and it cant copy the englishaudio.big anyway you try it .... It just cant read the file at all ....


----------

